# Update: Duracoat Guardian



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Just incase some of you didnt know, duracoat is a two part finish i put on this bow. Two weeks ago this bow was all max 4 camo. Now its my black beauty.


----------



## ejd1017 (Jan 22, 2009)

*duracoat*

looks sweet let us know how it holds up on the limbs.


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

ejd1017 said:


> looks sweet let us know how it holds up on the limbs.


shot it for a couple hours last night and this morning and it seems to flex very well with the limb. The riser paint has held up for a week with quite a bit of shooting so i hope it last a long time. Let ya know in the near future, will be doing a lot of shooting with it.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## therron258 (Oct 17, 2007)

how is duracoat applied?


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

That looks awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

therron258 said:


> how is duracoat applied?


 Spray equipment..........


----------



## ckruse (Dec 27, 2008)

That looks AWESOME! :thumbs_up CKruse


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



therron258 said:


> how is duracoat applied?


with an airbrush VERY easy to do
John


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

Where can I get the duracoat material? Can I put it on with the air compressor and a air brush kit for harbor freight?

PM and let me know 

Thanks


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



kattman said:


> Where can I get the duracoat material? Can I put it on with the air compressor and a air brush kit for harbor freight?
> 
> PM and let me know
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can use the air brush kit from Harbor freight. Thats what i used on my Gamemaster. The info you seek can be found on this link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=833691
John


----------



## deercrazy56 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice job that bow looks sick! Did the duracoat cost you much? Hope it lasts for ya!:thumbs_up


----------



## B30 (Dec 27, 2007)

how much duracoat did you need for the whole bow? 

i also need some input from you guys:
what would you choose for the cams and fuse stabilizer on a matte black guardian? got some pics of "black and bright" colored bows?


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

jkoperski11 said:


> I had the riser done and posted the pictures about a week ago. some of the guys on here convinced me to do my limbs to. So here it is. I think it looks good. Tell me what you all think.


I think you started something here, after seeing the riser blacked out I planned on buying the stuff and doing my general, but now I think I'm gonna have to do the limbs too that looks awesome.How many coats did you use and does it add any noticeable weight to the bow?Thanks


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

There was no real noticable wieght change to the bow. but i used about 4 light coats on the bow. let them set up for about an hour between coats. then after all done let the duracoat cure for 48 hours before reassembling. only used about half of the bottle of duracoat that i bought. all in all it only cost me about $30 including shipping to finish this bow. I think it turned out awsome and is holding up really well with all the shots ive been putting through it. here is another picture with the new copper john sight i bought for it. matches the red and black strings a little more.


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

B30 said:


> how much duracoat did you need for the whole bow?
> 
> i also need some input from you guys:
> what would you choose for the cams and fuse stabilizer on a matte black guardian? got some pics of "black and bright" colored bows?


i like the lime color. think that would look pretty sweet with flo green and black strings.


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

*Strip*

How did you go about stripping or preping the riser and limbs (more so the limbs...i read the duracoat site on prep)


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

I had some people tell me that leaving the invelvet finish on it would hold the duracoat well as long as i cleaned it. so i cleaned it with alcohol. made sure there was no dust or oil on the surface. then painted.


----------



## B30 (Dec 27, 2007)

thats the plan for my guardian so far (photoshoped around jkoperski11`s bow)
what do you think?









@ jkoperski11: thx for the pic :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhuntercody (Mar 21, 2007)

eeewww, thats way to brightukey:ukey:


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

The stab looks like it is lit up.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

I am a Dura Coat applier - also a gunsmith - been doing it for a couple of years. The process is fairly straightforward. They can provide an instructional DVD on the process - sand blasting is the preferred prep method. And air brush or a small volume HVLP automotive spray setup works very well. There is a learning curve, however, and you don't want to mess up your bow learning how to do it. Start out painting garden tools


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

What has been your experiance with the flexability of it? Is advised to make a small makeshive paintbooth to apply?


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Flexibility is very good. Bow limbs are coated in the relaxed position, of course. I was wondering, the first time I did a bow, whether the limbs were going to show some stress cracking once the bow was strung and shot. None whatsoever.

A booth is a good idea, but not required. Spray area must be heated and well ventilated.


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a paint booth for my taxidermy work that i used in doing this. I would recommend having one or at least a well ventilated area. stuff is pretty potent.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

jkoperski11 said:


> I had the riser done and posted the pictures about a week ago. some of the guys on here convinced me to do my limbs to. So here it is. I think it looks good. Tell me what you all think.


 Can you tell me which Black was used on your bow, there are several different blacks available. Also is it the Durcoat or the Durcoat SL?


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Mrwintr said:


> Can you tell me which Black was used on your bow, there are several different blacks available. Also is it the Durcoat or the Durcoat SL?


I used the flat matte black. towards the top of the list and used the regular duracoat.


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice Job! I hope that when I finish mine it'll look as good.

It'll be interesting to see how the paint holds up on the limbs.


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

FallingCrows said:


> Very nice Job! I hope that when I finish mine it'll look as good.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the paint holds up on the limbs.


so far ive put several hundred shots through the bow with the limbs painted and its held up very well.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

That is awesome, have you tried shooting your bow while its cold? Wonder if it has an issue with temperatures with the limbs flexing?

You did a great job, thanks for sharing it on here. Awesome looking black bow!


----------



## Barry Portugal (Dec 23, 2007)

*Question*

Just for info. Did you add Duraflex to the paint for the limbs????


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Barry Portugal said:


> Just for info. Did you add Duraflex to the paint for the limbs????


yup


----------



## deercrazy56 (Feb 17, 2009)

doesnt that stuff add a lot of weight? I know that it surly cant be any lighter.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

jkoperski11 said:


> yup


Have you tried shooting your bow in cold temperatures? Just wondering if the flexing of the limbs would cause issues to the finish or would the stress be greater on the limbs trying to flex the coating?


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Have you tried shooting your bow in cold temperatures? Just wondering if the flexing of the limbs would cause issues to the finish or would the stress be greater on the limbs trying to flex the coating?


yeah ive shot in 32 degree weather outside just to see how it all plays out and so far had really good luck.
as far as weight goes it does not add much. i cant notice it at least with just picking the bow up compared to what it was.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Cool deal, you did an awesome job on it. 

I think you might get some copy catters! Sweet looking bow!


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Cool deal, you did an awesome job on it.
> 
> I think you might get some copy catters! Sweet looking bow!


ah i dont mind if people copy it at all, im glad i could give some ideas. after all i got my ideas here on archery talk as well. still believe this site is for archers helping archers i guess.


----------



## nolejoel (Jan 4, 2007)

does the duracoat have a matte or flat finish to it or can it be made into a glossy finish?????? I have a different kind of project in mind that I want to use it on.......:shade::shade:


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

nolejoel said:


> does the duracoat have a matte or flat finish to it or can it be made into a glossy finish?????? I have a different kind of project in mind that I want to use it on.......:shade::shade:


you can get glossy finishes. or if you add more of the hardener in it than regular, it gives more of a glossy finish


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

nolejoel said:


> does the duracoat have a matte or flat finish to it or can it be made into a glossy finish?????? I have a different kind of project in mind that I want to use it on.......:shade::shade:


Here is a link to just the Blacks (actually I think one might be missing there) and with Flattening additive you could make any color Flatter and then there is a Flex additive and a UV Hardener, the possibilities are endless.http://www.houtsenterprises.net/dur_blacks.html Yup there is one missing there, Tactical Black;
http://www.houtsenterprises.net/dur_tactical.html


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Bumping this up to hear any comments on how the Duracoat is holding up... ? 
Thanks


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah thanks for sharing your results and the info.that looks like it turned out really nice.


----------

